
Plinky - mshafrir
http://www.plinky.com/
======
rue
Since the submitter did not see necessary to add information about "plinky",
my hesitant 5-second peek at the unknown URL reveals some type of weird
poll/questionnaire site with probably some "social media" scheme.

~~~
asnyder
To be fair Hacker News doesn't allow you to submit a link and write a
description. Therefore, any description would have to be posted as a comment
which in all likelihood would eventually trickle down to the bottom of the
comments.

Submitting a url as he did is no different than a ASK HN: Review my startup.

~~~
rue
Looking at the Submit page, there is a spot for the URL and another one for a
title. I may certainly be mistaken as I have never used it, but I would think
those two fields are just for the described purpose?

~~~
asnyder
True, but the title is not meant to include a long description of the link,
rather, just a title.

~~~
mahmud
"Pling: a questionnaire site with some social media scheme" would have been
fine as a title.

------
russell
I took the plunge and looked around the site. I didnt actually sign up; it
sure wasnt anything I wanted. It looks like a way for the creatively
challenged to create content for the various social networking sites. The user
doesn't even have to come up with a topic; they supply it.

My initial reaction was why not. Web sites are cheap. Throw it out there. See
if it works. After all icanhazcheesburger.com became a hit. Then I went into
the "about" section. It's run by a suit and it is funded by a couple of VC's
and an angel. It has a bunch of employees. No discernible revenue model. I say
they have some pretty high barriers to success.

------
nirmal
I think Skribit ( <http://skribit.com/> ) might lead to better topics for
blogs. This site seems good for facebook wall posts or tweets.

------
sp332
Plinky is just a smarter version of a meme. Instead of everyone "knowing" a
meme, everyone "thinks about" a... Plinky.

------
bayareaguy
I answered the questions and nothing happened. Perhaps the site requires
javascript?

~~~
cloug
actually clicking any input prompts a registration form (with javascript
enabled)

------
kierank
I'm using Opera and i can't get away from the overlay screens that appear.

------
lanceusa
YAWN - yet another web2.0 network

------
saurabh
No IE6 support?

